# Lavender



## snowgirl812001 (Jun 12, 2013)

I am experimenting with a lavender batch right now. It's clear & dry right now. I tasted it & it reminds me of my bubble bath :/. There's an old thread on here but I never got a reply so I figured I better start a new one. Anyone else try this? Did you sweeten or leave dry? I'm kinda stumped, just looking for some help.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm no help, but my lavender is about ready so likely iI'll be starting a batch this weekend. I will be following this thread.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think maybe I used too much? I dunno, I dunno what to do with it


----------



## jensmith (Jun 13, 2013)

Take out a sample and try sweetening it. Suger often brings back the original flavor. Different types of sugers react differently. Remember that it takes time for the suger to mix. Let your favorite sample sit 24h and try it again. Before dosing your whole batch!


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 13, 2013)

How much did you use? Jack Keller warns on his flower wine page that it is easy to use too many flowers in lavender wine.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jun 13, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> How much did you use? Jack Keller warns on his flower wine page that it is easy to use too many flowers in lavender wine.




I used 5 cups for a 5 gallon batch.


----------



## saramc (Jun 14, 2013)

I did a lavender lemon batch last year. I actually used Skeeter Pee as the base and 1.5 cups fresh lavender flowers per gallon. I did a cold extraction with the flowers, to help retain some color. Wish I had taken a photo of the finished wine, gorgeous. OG was 1.085. Turned out quite nice.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jun 14, 2013)

saramc said:


> I did a lavender lemon batch last year. I actually used Skeeter Pee as the base and 1.5 cups fresh lavender flowers per gallon. I did a cold extraction with the flowers, to help retain some color. Wish I had taken a photo of the finished wine, gorgeous. OG was 1.085. Turned out quite nice.



Did you sweeten it at all?


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 14, 2013)

saramc said:


> I did a lavender lemon batch last year. I actually used Skeeter Pee as the base and 1.5 cups fresh lavender flowers per gallon. I did a cold extraction with the flowers, to help retain some color. Wish I had taken a photo of the finished wine, gorgeous. OG was 1.085. Turned out quite nice.



And can you tell us more about how you did the cold extraction?


----------



## atek (Jun 14, 2013)

My guess is that it was done in secondary/tertiary, just letting it sit in the finished wine acts as a cold extraction as opposed to a fermentation. Skeeter pee is sweetened pretty well so it would be sweet yes. One idea on this is to make a lavender tea, once you get this to your liking you can base your recipe quantities off of that.


----------



## saramc (Jun 16, 2013)

Cold extraction...this is what I do to flowers: flowers to large bowl, cover with same amount of crushed ice and proceed to muddle the flowers with the ice. Transfer contents to airtight container. Place in refrig, when that ice has completely melted I add half the original volume of ice. Chill for minimum of 24 hours, I tend to chill for 2-3 days. I strain the lavender water and incorporate into the must. (The petals then get mulled in honey for lavender honey)
You could also use this method, with smaller volume of ice to get a more concentrated volume and add to a secondary container.
I backsweetened to the same level that the SP recipe recommends.

*if planning to make a hot lavender tea, I recommend sealing container ASAP because you will loose much of the lavender essence in the steam*


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 16, 2013)

saramc said:


> Cold extraction...this is what I do to flowers: flowers to large bowl, cover with same amount of crushed ice and proceed to muddle the flowers with the ice. Transfer contents to airtight container. Place in refrig, when that ice has completely melted I add half the original volume of ice. Chill for minimum of 24 hours, I tend to chill for 2-3 days. I strain the lavender water and incorporate into the must. (The petals then get mulled in honey for lavender honey)
> You could also use this method, with smaller volume of ice to get a more concentrated volume and add to a secondary container.
> I backsweetened to the same level that the SP recipe recommends.
> 
> *if planning to make a hot lavender tea, I recommend sealing container ASAP because you will loose much of the lavender essence in the steam*



Excellent, thanks, I shall try this! My lavender is just about ready.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 17, 2013)

So Sara, see if this makes sense:

Cold extraction as you have described above; starting tomorrow (Tuesday) and going for 3 days takes me to Friday. 
Then on Friday, remove from fridge, add Kmeta, grape concentrate, sugar to maybe ~1.080-1.085, acid blend to ~3.4, a little tannin.
Then 12 hours later pitch the yeast.


----------



## saramc (Jun 19, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> So Sara, see if this makes sense:
> 
> Cold extraction as you have described above; starting tomorrow (Tuesday) and going for 3 days takes me to Friday.
> Then on Friday, remove from fridge, add Kmeta, grape concentrate, sugar to maybe ~1.080-1.085, acid blend to ~3.4, a little tannin.
> Then 12 hours later pitch the yeast.



Yes...do not forget the pectic enzyme though.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bottled mine last night


----------



## saramc (Jul 4, 2013)

snowgirl812001 said:


> Bottled mine last night



Looks great! I think I will be making a Blueberry Lavender Mead, inspired by a batch of ice cream using the same ingredients. The ice cream is being served later today & it is crazy good.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice!

Couple of questions if you don't mind. 
How does it taste? 
When you prepare the flowers, it seems to me as if there are two ways to do it. Method 1 is to pull each one of the tiny individual lighter colored flowers from the darker blue-purple calyx. Method two is to include the darker blue-purple calyx. Which method is preferred?


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jul 4, 2013)

saramc said:


> Looks great! I think I will be making a Blueberry Lavender Mead, inspired by a batch of ice cream using the same ingredients. The ice cream is being served later today & it is crazy good.



That sounds awesome!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jul 4, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Nice!
> 
> Couple of questions if you don't mind.
> How does it taste?
> When you prepare the flowers, it seems to me as if there are two ways to do it. Method 1 is to pull each one of the tiny individual lighter colored flowers from the darker blue-purple calyx. Method two is to include the darker blue-purple calyx. Which method is preferred?



I added a gallon of water to mine to make 6 gallons, & to calm it down a bit. It tastes so much better (doesn't remind me of bubble bath now). Just a light flowery wine. I plan on letting age in the bottle for quite a while. Would've left in carboy longer but I am moving soon and figured its easier to move bottled wine . As far as method, I am not sure, I used leaves & all in mine. Rookie mistake, but tastes good.


----------

